# Ram Fry



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

My blue rams spawned about a week ago. When I had wigglers, I siphoned about 2/3 out. I now have about 100 wigglers in a 1 gallon tank and 50 in the 10 gallon with the mom and dad. The ones in the 10 are now free swimming, however the ones I siphoned out are still stuck together in several clumps. The are all still wiggling but not seperating. What would cause this difference? Are the ones I siphoned out OK? The water parameters are identical (0, 0, <5) other than temp. The ones that are free swimming are about 5 degrees warmer.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Water quality and food. Change 50% water in the 1 gal. tank 3 times a day. and feed well 3-4 times a day. They will need a bigger tank in a few days. Probably a 10 gal. Then to a 30-40 gal tank in a month or so. Congrats. getting rams to free swiming is no easy feat. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I already have the 10 cycled for when they are big enough. Aren't they still feeding on their yolk sac when they are wigglers? I added some liquid fry for the wigglers in the 1 gallon. The ones in the 10 gallon are already on newly hatched brine.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thia may be a crazy question, but since both the male and female seem to be highly protective of their new fry, would adding the ones I siphoned back to the 10 gallon be an option?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, congrats on the fry!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be the temp is slowing them down. Don't feed until actually free swimming (can move around, not just sitting on yolk sack).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look out for fungus in the clumps. If you need to separate dead stuff from live wigglers you can grab the stringy stuff with tweezers and shake the fry off.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I've read elsewhere (I can't remember if it was the aquabid forum or aquaticplantcentral) that temperature has a major effect on ram fry. Try raising the temp, maybe add a little melafix, and remove anything that looks nasty.


----------

